# 2022….what new and interesting ways will target come up with this year to support DC teams?



## DC Diva

Will they finally make adjustments to wages so that all teams feel supported?  Or will they continue to cite attrition, giving even more to WW and WA, while leaving merit teams even more disgruntled and feeling left out, because so far they have gotten nothing?  Will they continue to offer huge sign on bonuses to new hires, that are 10x what a 25 year award is for that long term, dependable, and loyal TM?  So far, all the investment in their teams appear to be slanted towards newer hires, to get to the point of overstaffing In almost all buildings.  My crystal ball tells me 2022 will be the year of reduced hours, making all those huge raises for WW and WA a moot point, because DCs will become a building full of part time workers.  And before you tell me I’m wrong, read the truth behind the first three sentences.  The only ones to really benefit in 2021 were those hired since 2019.


----------



## dcworker

There still 100 cargo ships of the coast of California mandatory overtime is not going away.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

DC Diva said:


> Will they finally make adjustments to wages so that all teams feel supported?  Or will they continue to cite attrition, giving even more to WW and WA, while leaving merit teams even more disgruntled and feeling left out, because so far they have gotten nothing?  Will they continue to offer huge sign on bonuses to new hires, that are 10x what a 25 year award is for that long term, dependable, and loyal TM?  So far, all the investment in their teams appear to be slanted towards newer hires, to get to the point of overstaffing In almost all buildings.  My crystal ball tells me 2022 will be the year of reduced hours, making all those huge raises for WW and WA a moot point, because DCs will become a building full of part time workers.  And before you tell me I’m wrong, read the truth behind the first three sentences.  The on,y ones to really benefit in 2021 were those hired since 2019.


Speaking to your merit position wage point-this is why I never took a merit role. You know the possibilities when taking that role.


----------



## brizzality

Dc’s are production facilities… those whose “produce” should make more. What merit roles deserve a raise? Not trying to be negative but people want merit roles so they are not putting their bodies and health at risk. my dc is back to part time job for most in warehousing, meaning people care less.  $2k bonuses sounded like a great idea in a meeting months ago and now that person needs to be fired. we had 14 call offs yesterday in my department and still the work was complete halfway through the shift.


----------



## InboundDCguy

DCs are *expense centers*, not production facilities, they don’t make anything. Their purpose is to save more than they cost to operate, they don’t make anything and will never be profitable.
Most warehouse workers made more than they deserved before the big pay bumps. Almost none of them have a clue how to figure out anything on their own so any issue they have, guess who they call? Yeah, the merit TMs who after 10yrs+ of moving boxes and showing the initiative to actually learn things went to a merit position where they thought they’d be more valued, only they get slapped in the face instead.
Should IM have to take a pay cut when they’re in that role? Problem area? Closers? 
The thought that because a merit TM doesn’t throw boxes around they deserve less is ridiculous.


----------



## Planosss enraged

PIZZA!


----------



## brizzality

InboundDCguy said:


> DCs are *expense centers*, not production facilities, they don’t make anything. Their purpose is to save more than they cost to operate, they don’t make anything and will never be profitable.
> Most warehouse workers made more than they deserved before the big pay bumps. Almost none of them have a clue how to figure out anything on their own so any issue they have, guess who they call? Yeah, the merit TMs who after 10yrs+ of moving boxes and showing the initiative to actually learn things went to a merit position where they thought they’d be more valued, only they get slapped in the face instead.
> Should IM have to take a pay cut when they’re in that role? Problem area? Closers?
> The thought that because a merit TM doesn’t throw boxes around they deserve less is ridiculous.


expense centers? We don’t make anything but produce for stores. does your DC have a “production coordinator” or ever hear about “productivity”? I know we don’t make anything. I was simply asking what merit positions should make more. Security? Icqa? Problem solver? clerical? or other roles in the regional office? I’m in warehousing and feel like I should be paid more because I’m one of the top producing workers on either of the night shifts. if you want more and deserve more as a merit worker, you at least have the opportunity to explain every year why you should get a raise. And you get bonuses, so no sympathy from this guy on merit roles. i agree they are paying way to much for 75 percent of warehouse workers but some of us deserve it And we don’t get the opportunity to tell anyone how much we deserve a raise


----------



## ManMythMachine

Planosss enraged said:


> PIZZA!


 🏴 _*Comment flagged as HEINOUS because, rhymes with anus.*_


----------



## Dcnewb4now

InboundDCguy said:


> DCs are *expense centers*, not production facilities, they don’t make anything. Their purpose is to save more than they cost to operate, they don’t make anything and will never be profitable.
> Most warehouse workers made more than they deserved before the big pay bumps. Almost none of them have a clue how to figure out anything on their own so any issue they have, guess who they call? Yeah, the merit TMs who after 10yrs+ of moving boxes and showing the initiative to actually learn things went to a merit position where they thought they’d be more valued, only they get slapped in the face instead.
> Should IM have to take a pay cut when they’re in that role? Problem area? Closers?
> The thought that because a merit TM doesn’t throw boxes around they deserve less is ridiculous.


Our icqa was told just because you have an elevated role, doesn’t mean you make more 🤣


----------



## ManMythMachine

With great power comes great responsibility.*










*And merit pay.


----------



## Luck

We just got our first taste today! Great sign of things to come.


----------



## DC Diva

At least the new policy impacts everybody, doesn’t just single out specific teams to screw while rewarding others.


----------



## 2Today3Tomorrow

Dcnewb4now said:


> Speaking to your merit position wage point-this is why I never took a merit role. You know the possibilities when taking that role.


I'm late to this conversation, but what exactly is a Merit Role/Position?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> I'm late to this conversation, but what exactly is a Merit Role/Position?


Roles like problem solver, clerical, icqa etc. Roles where you have the opportunity of yearly pay increases that are dependent on your performance.


----------



## Gabrigawr

brizzality said:


> expense centers? We don’t make anything but produce for stores. does your DC have a “production coordinator” or ever hear about “productivity”? I know we don’t make anything. I was simply asking what merit positions should make more. Security? Icqa? Problem solver? clerical? or other roles in the regional office? I’m in warehousing and feel like I should be paid more because I’m one of the top producing workers on either of the night shifts. if you want more and deserve more as a merit worker, you at least have the opportunity to explain every year why you should get a raise. And you get bonuses, so no sympathy from this guy on merit roles. i agree they are paying way to much for 75 percent of warehouse workers but some of us deserve it And we don’t get the opportunity to tell anyone how much we deserve a raise


Yes all warehouses are considered "expense centers" because we don't make any product nor do we sell. We move product around from point a to point b. Our only goal is to play middle man for the stores and for the vendors that actually make the items Target sells. What you're talking about is what companies like Kroger and Albertsons has where you have a base pay but if you "produce" over 100% of expectations you get an extra bump in pay. Not all warehouses are like that but to play the devil's advocate who is telling you to go above and beyond? Or to produce more than anyone else? You do 100% of your CPH you get 100% of your check. Now say they go that route where you gain say an extra .25¢/hr for every 5% you go over BUT they take .25¢/hr for every 5% you're down. That would seem fair right? In the end warehouses cost companies money because we aren't selling anything and they could have the vendor just ship directly to store but that isn't efficient.


----------



## Johnyj7657

Dcnewb4now said:


> Our icqa was told just because you have an elevated role, doesn’t mean you make more 🤣



They told our merit that you aren't working 60 hour work weeks like everyone else so that's why you don't get the raises.

Then they started giving merit mandatory OT but still no raise.


----------



## RWTM

DC Diva said:


> Or, following the Target rule of thought, let’s just create another 2-3 merit roles per key to tackle sorter rework.  Why not? It’s only money, and recent history shows that creating new roles always solves these problems.  WTF does ICQA and IB Problem Area folks do anyway?  They should have already fixed this issue.





Gabrigawr said:


> Yes all warehouses are considered "expense centers" because we don't make any product nor do we sell. We move product around from point a to point b. Our only goal is to play middle man for the stores and for the vendors that actually make the items Target sells. What you're talking about is what companies like Kroger and Albertsons has where you have a base pay but if you "produce" over 100% of expectations you get an extra bump in pay. Not all warehouses are like that but to play the devil's advocate who is telling you to go above and beyond? Or to produce more than anyone else? You do 100% of your CPH you get 100% of your check. Now say they go that route where you gain say an extra .25¢/hr for every 5% you go over BUT they take .25¢/hr for every 5% you're down. That would seem fair right? In the end warehouses cost companies money because we aren't selling anything and they could have the vendor just ship directly to store but that isn't efficient.


#’s lie or can be manipulated if you know what I mean 🤨 So why do you feel pay based on performance is necessary? What if a TM is fast but not makes many mistakes. What’s the point of that? Just curious here…. Trying to learn


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Agreed.
> 
> #’s lie or can be manipulated if you know what I mean 🤨 So why do you feel pay based on performance is necessary? What if a TM is fast but not makes many mistakes. What’s the point of that? Just curious here…. Trying to learn


I'm not saying it's necessary I'm saying there other companies that do that. Why do over 100% when you know they aren't going to pay more than100% of your hourly pay? I had an OM tell me to do 100% because that's what they pay you for. They don't pay you to do 110% or 130%. They pay you at 100% of your hourly pay to get 100% of production from you. Some companies compensate workers for going over 100% like the companies I listed (which I worked for one). If a team member is fast and doesn't make any mistakes than that's good on the team member and the OM should look into developing that team member into one day being a lead. Target doesn't do percentage rate compensation. You talked about you should be paid more because you are one of the top performers in WHS which is what percentage rate compensation is. If you worked at the other companies and did above everyone else you would get paid more but you do it at a company KNOWING there is not compensation for going above the 100%. Don't over work yourself if you know there isn't something you can gain from. Whether it's money or a promotion.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Gabrigawr said:


> I'm not saying it's necessary I'm saying there other companies that do that. Why do over 100% when you know they aren't going to pay more than100% of your hourly pay? I had an OM tell me to do 100% because that's what they pay you for. They don't pay you to do 110% or 130%. They pay you at 100% of your hourly pay to get 100% of production from you. Some companies compensate workers for going over 100% like the companies I listed (which I worked for one). If a team member is fast and doesn't make any mistakes than that's good on the team member and the OM should look into developing that team member into one day being a lead. Target doesn't do percentage rate compensation. You talked about you should be paid more because you are one of the top performers in WHS which is what percentage rate compensation is. If you worked at the other companies and did above everyone else you would get paid more but you do it at a company KNOWING there is not compensation for going above the 100%. Don't over work yourself if you know there isn't something you can gain from. Whether it's money or a promotion.


That creates an unsafe work environment. Some people do their best and want to be a top performer because of the pride they have in their work. You can certainly see how that has declined since the mass hiring they have done the last year+.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Dcnewb4now said:


> That creates an unsafe work environment. Some people do their best and want to be a top performer because of the pride they have in their work. You can certainly see how that has declined since the mass hiring they have done the last year+.


Oh yea the driving in the warehouse I worked was def sketchy. I got trained on a PED outside in the  trailer yard. It wasn't a safe environment whatsoever but what they are asking to do, pay them more for better performance, if exactly what those companies do.


----------



## RWTM

brizzality said:


> Dc’s are production facilities… those whose “produce” should make more. What merit roles deserve a raise? Not trying to be negative but people want merit roles so they are not putting their bodies and health at risk. my dc is back to part time job for most in warehousing, meaning people care less.  $2k bonuses sounded like a great idea in a meeting months ago and now that person needs to be fired. we had 14 call offs yesterday in my department and still the work was complete halfway through the shift.


Merit roles are trusted roles. That’s the difference. Still trying to get permission to be able convert CON to NCON so my team can increase productivity while decreasing pay roll. 😂 Someone in receiving/packing teach me plz. I don’t want bother ICQA because I know they working on real-time issues.


----------



## Hal

RWTM said:


> Merit roles are trusted roles. That’s the difference. Still trying to get permission to be able convert CON to NCON so my key can increase its productivity while decreasing pay roll. 😂 Someone in receiving/packing teach me plz. I don’t want bother ICQA because I know they working on real-time issues.


You will get a CA or a term. A) That's cherrypicking. B) Converting DPCI's converts it for the entire network.

Also converting it to noncon loses money. Noncon is more cost to sort per carton than conveyable. So you're basically improving prod on paper, but really lighting money on fire.

Also a lot of DPCI'S are locked by HQ so you can't change them anyway.


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Merit roles are trusted roles. That’s the difference. Still trying to get permission to be able convert CON to NCON so my key can increase its productivity while decreasing pay roll. 😂 Someone in receiving/packing teach me plz. I don’t want bother ICQA because I know they working on real-time issues.


You want less NC and more conveyable. The only reason you should be changing things over is because it doesn't meet the requirements to be conveyable or cause constant issues on the mezz that stop production every time they are thrown up there


----------



## DC Diva

I would love to get my hands on a copy of the TM survey this year, unless they are too chicken shit to give us the opportunity to voice how we feel the last 2-3 yrs have gone.  Yes, they usually have team meetings to share, telling us the only the parts they want us to hear.  Wages and staffing has been a huge hot point, at least in my DC.  And many of the old timers are tired of the bs.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme

DC Diva said:


> I would love to get my hands on a copy of the TM survey this year, unless they are too chicken shit to give us the opportunity to voice how we feel the last 2-3 yrs have gone.  Yes, they usually have team meetings to share, telling us the only the parts they want us to hear.  Wages and staffing has been a huge hot point, at least in my DC.  And many of the old timers are tired of the bs.


Team survey results might might had been addressed at dbo level but not at team member level in years.   I asked HR about it get a all is good kinda of response.  Until Target provide the results back to us it more useless than it was  a decade ago.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> You will get a CA or a term. A) That's cherrypicking. B) Converting DPCI's converts it for the entire network.
> 
> Also converting it to noncon loses money. Noncon is more cost to sort per carton than conveyable. So you're basically improving prod on paper, but really lighting money on fire.
> 
> Also a lot of DPCI'S are locked by HQ so you can't change them anyway.


Sarcasm buddy. I referenced some other time that numbers can be manipulative. When you have to constantly load and unload labels from a door… The sorter doesn’t lose productivity but I gain productivity “on paper”. This week was rough for quality holy cow. GN


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> You want less NC and more conveyable. The only reason you should be changing things over is because it doesn't meet the requirements to be conveyable or cause constant issues on the mezz that stop production every time they are thrown up there


What if you can load ncon straight to a trailer from standing on the other side of the wing? You skip having it be diverted and built. Plus you can just go and put it in the trailer yourself that way your Z # has a clean DPM trail. Plus doing it in a quarters of time. Heck the mezz is already backed up to the firewall. I don’t divert cartons I make sure to load cartons and make sure everything that’s supposed to be on that trailer is on that trailer just as the store expects same as the yard coordinator. Plus I can do it way more efficiently than others so we save money and actually make 💸💸💸. I like to make money. If you close a trailer without unscanning cartons from that specific trailer #. You probably are losing target money… to say the least. Privileges are supposed to be given to the trusted.


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> What if you can load ncon straight to a trailer from standing on the other side of the wing? You skip having it be diverted and built. Plus you can just go and put it in the trailer yourself that way your Z # has a clean DPM trail. Plus doing it in a quarters of time. Heck the mezz is already backed up to the firewall. I don’t divert cartons I make sure to load cartons and make sure everything that’s supposed to be on that trailer is on that trailer just as the store expects same as the yard coordinator. Plus I can do it way more efficiently than others so we save money and actually make 💸💸💸. I like to make money. If you close a trailer without unscanning cartons from that specific trailer #. You probably are losing target money… to say the least. Privileges are supposed to be given to the trusted.


It's cheaper to divert a carton than to sort a carton. Talking with my SD it cost about 30¢ to divert a carton and about 50¢ to sort and being that my DC is setup to divert any where from 100K to 120K cartons a shift compared to 700-840 cartons sorted per sorter per shift it is definitely cheaper to divert a carton than to sort. Also, what you are proposing is, what if Target had a process called PTS, Pick To Store. It's a process completely doable and will eliminate NC Sort all together. It will be even more cost efficient and many other companies do. I was doing it at the first warehouse I worked at 16 years ago but it will take a change of process, DPCI location rearrangement on a full DC scale, and a change in how the zones are setup. Trust me anyone who wants to be in management has the mindset of making money but you have to make money with what you are dealt with at the time and hope they are working on a PTS process where you can eliminate sort all together, bump up depal staging and lanes staffing, and still being able to catch all the freight. Yes privileges are supposed to be given to the trusted but just cause you can do something doesn't mean you should just cause you think you know better.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> It's cheaper to divert a carton than to sort a carton. Talking with my SD it cost about 30¢ to divert a carton and about 50¢ to sort and being that my DC is setup to divert any where from 100K to 120K cartons a shift compared to 700-840 cartons sorted per sorter per shift it is definitely cheaper to divert a carton than to sort. Also, what you are proposing is, what if Target had a process called PTS, Pick To Store. It's a process completely doable and will eliminate NC Sort all together. It will be even more cost efficient and many other companies do. I was doing it at the first warehouse I worked at 16 years ago but it will take a change of process, DPCI location rearrangement on a full DC scale, and a change in how the zones are setup. Trust me anyone who wants to be in management has the mindset of making money but you have to make money with what you are dealt with at the time and hope they are working on a PTS process where you can eliminate sort all together, bump up depal staging and lanes staffing, and still being able to catch all the freight. Yes privileges are supposed to be given to the trusted but just cause you can do something doesn't mean you should just cause you think you know better.


Brb fam


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> You will get a CA or a term. A) That's cherrypicking. B) Converting DPCI's converts it for the entire network.
> 
> Also converting it to noncon loses money. Noncon is more cost to sort per carton than conveyable. So you're basically improving prod on paper, but really lighting money on fire.
> 
> Also a lot of DPCI'S are locked by HQ so you can't change them anyway.





RWTM said:


> Agreed.
> 
> “”#’s lie or can be manipulated if you know what I mean 🤨 So why do you feel pay based on performance is necessary? What if a TM is fast but not makes many mistakes. What’s the point of that? Just curious here…. Trying to learn””


----------



## Luck

They trialed switching to pick to store at my DC. It was considered way more efficient. But they had no interest in continuining it for the time being.  That was a few years ago.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> They trialed switching to pick to store at my DC. It was considered way more efficient. But they had no interest in continuining it for the time being.  That was a few years ago.


I started in 19


----------



## Gabrigawr

Luck said:


> They trialed switching to pick to store at my DC. It was considered way more efficient. But they had no interest in continuining it for the time being.  That was a few years ago.


Well shit if that's true hopefully they are working on getting it done. It would make things so much easier and way more efficient. Hopefully that means they are working the kinks out now to get it rolled out some time in the near future


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Well shit if that's true hopefully they are working on getting it done. It would make things so much easier and way more efficient. Hopefully that means they are working the kinks out now to get it rolled out some time in the near future


We are going to start consolidating


----------



## whsDCII

Gabrigawr said:


> Well shit if that's true hopefully they are working on getting it done. It would make things so much easier and way more efficient. Hopefully that means they are working the kinks out now to get it rolled out some time in the near future


The RSS thing at T557 is pick to store. It's only in believe 3 stores at the moment but supposed to slowly increase this year.


----------



## Gabrigawr

whsDCII said:


> The RSS thing at T557 is pick to store. It's only in believe 3 stores at the moment but supposed to slowly increase this year.


Where's 557 at? And please tell me it's not those Pod things I seen on Reddit.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Gabrigawr said:


> Where's 557 at? And please tell me it's not those Pod things I seen on Reddit.


Oconomowoc, WI. Yes, it’s the pods.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Gabrigawr said:


> Where's 557 at? And please tell me it's not those Pod things I seen on Reddit.


More pictures in the thread.








						New unload process
					

I came across this post on Reddit.  Is anyone piloting this process.  How is it going?  Any word on company wide rollout?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Gabrigawr

InboundDCguy said:


> Oconomowoc, WI. Yes, it’s the pods.


Interesting. I can't see those pods holding a basketball hoop


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> Oconomowoc, WI. Yes, it’s the pods.


They also have a 400,000 sqft SF in the same building.


----------



## whsDCII

RWTM said:


> They also have a 400,000 sqft SF in the same building.


A what?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

RWTM said:


> They also have a 400,000 sqft SF in the same building.


No they don’t.


----------



## Hal

Dcnewb4now said:


> No they don’t.


They definitely don't.


----------



## InboundDCguy

What is a SF?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

InboundDCguy said:


> What is a SF?


I believe they meant ship from. At one point the dc mentioned HAD a ship from dc, but that didn’t last long. They are an rdc and took part of the space for certain types of products, mostly car seats and things of that sort. They would ship those directly to customers. It was considered it’s own dc with its own t#, but again it didn’t last long.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Dcnewb4now said:


> I believe they meant ship from. At one point the dc mentioned HAD a ship from dc, but that didn’t last long. They are an rdc and took part of the space for certain types of products, mostly car seats and things of that sort. They would ship those directly to customers. It was considered it’s own dc with its own t#, but again it didn’t last long.


That’s what I had assumed, but didn’t know if he was talking about the sorter field for RSS.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> It's cheaper to divert a carton than to sort a carton. Talking with my SD it cost about 30¢ to divert a carton and about 50¢ to sort and being that my DC is setup to divert any where from 100K to 120K cartons a shift compared to 700-840 cartons sorted per sorter per shift it is definitely cheaper to divert a carton than to sort. Also, what you are proposing is, what if Target had a process called PTS, Pick To Store. It's a process completely doable and will eliminate NC Sort all together. It will be even more cost efficient and many other companies do. I was doing it at the first warehouse I worked at 16 years ago but it will take a change of process, DPCI location rearrangement on a full DC scale, and a change in how the zones are setup. Trust me anyone who wants to be in management has the mindset of making money but you have to make money with what you are dealt with at the time and hope they are working on a PTS process where you can eliminate sort all together, bump up depal staging and lanes staffing, and still being able to catch all the freight. Yes privileges are supposed to be given to the trusted but just cause you can do something doesn't mean you should just cause you think you know better.


Yesterday I experimented and I loaded almost every carton I was suppose to build in my CA cages i was sorting on a tugger and when I checked my RTP at the end of the night I had 17 pieces for 6 hrs. I prolly loaded over 300 labels to trailers. It isn’t easy. I was so embarrassed when I had to go and tell my OM why I had only had a 3% CPH. Last hour I came back to 8% after I noticed. It’s SNL on a handheld. Then you type the door and you better know the _store & trailer #. *Function 4:* to add a temporary time stamp. _


----------



## RWTM

Have you guys seen the new handbook suppose to be dropping before 4/20 on workday


----------



## FrankM0421

RWTM said:


> Yesterday I experimented and I loaded almost every carton I was suppose to build in my CA cages i was sorting on a tugger and when I checked my RTP at the end of the night I had 17 pieces for 6 hrs. I prolly loaded over 300 labels to trailers. It isn’t easy. I was so embarrassed when I had to go and tell my OM why I had only had a 3% CPH. Last hour I came back to 8% after I noticed. It’s SNL on a handheld. Then you type the door and you better know the _store & trailer #. *Function 4:* to add a temporary time stamp. _



What's SNL compared to CBI?


----------



## Hal

FrankM0421 said:


> What's SNL compared to CBI?


Every 3 hours anything that has been cbi'd is auto loaded onto the trailer. That's why sometimes you may notice in DPM more PIPO or noncon has been sorted than the lanes team has gotten credit for. Or you have more PIPO in your lanes than what's listed on DPM or IRP.

SNL force loads it onto the trailer and bypasses the whole autoload process. But the sorter doesn't usually get prod credit for it. So its usually used when a closer has to SUL freight off a trailer they can't fit stuff on they're suppose to use SNL so they don't double dip on prod.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Hal said:


> Every 3 hours anything that has been cbi'd is auto loaded onto the trailer. That's why sometimes you may notice in DPM more PIPO or noncon has been sorted than the lanes team has gotten credit for. Or you have more PIPO in your lanes than what's listed on DPM or IRP.
> 
> SNL force loads it onto the trailer and bypasses the whole autoload process. But the sorter doesn't usually get prod credit for it. So its usually used when a closer has to SUL freight off a trailer they can't fit stuff on they're suppose to use SNL so they don't double dip on prod.


Your building auto loads at 3 hours? That's quite a long wait don't you think?


----------



## Hal

Gabrigawr said:


> Your building auto loads at 3 hours? That's quite a long wait don't you think?



Every building does. It also happens when the trailer closes.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> Every 3 hours anything that has been cbi'd is auto loaded onto the trailer. That's why sometimes you may notice in DPM more PIPO or noncon has been sorted than the lanes team has gotten credit for. Or you have more PIPO in your lanes than what's listed on DPM or IRP.
> 
> SNL force loads it onto the trailer and bypasses the whole autoload process. But the sorter doesn't usually get prod credit for it. So its usually used when a closer has to SUL freight off a trailer they can't fit stuff on they're suppose to use SNL so they don't double dip on prod.


Perfect! On point. I got no production lol and it’s hard but at least my cartons are in their trailers for their stores!
@FrankM0421 @Hal is correct couldn’t say it better. Our is 15 mins auto load. I was so embarrassed


----------



## Gabrigawr

Hal said:


> Every building does. It also happens when the trailer closes.


My building loads everything into the trailers every 15 mins. Every 15, 30, ,45, and hour the system loads it into the trailers.


----------



## Hal

Oh you have Artemis. You're living the dream


----------



## Gabrigawr

Hal said:


> Oh you have Artemis. You're living the dream


Is Artemis new? Our systems still have a bunch of hick ups and is easily 20+ years old.


----------



## Luck

Hal said:


> Oh you have Artemis. You're living the dream


My building has the 15 minute window too. Do you have any insight into why we have that buffer window before the Master Container gets updated? Its something I have always wondered.


----------



## Hal

Luck said:


> My building has the 15 minute window too. Do you have any insight into why we have that buffer window before the Master Container gets updated? Its something I have always wondered.


Its part of the autoload. Its updating the trailer but the master container I believe is still using 3d nextgen. 

We keep partially updating some systems and using multiple programs to so part of the job that we should be only using one. So we have nextgen, artemis, 3d whs, greenfield, dpm, jetson and swisslog all managing parts of our system.

Anyone who works a2 during daylight savings knows, everything crashes because all these programs can't communicate when a clock changes twice a year.


----------



## Luck

Hal said:


> Its part of the autoload. Its updating the trailer but the master container I believe is still using 3d nextgen.
> 
> We keep partially updating some systems and using multiple programs to so part of the job that we should be only using one. So we have nextgen, artemis, 3d whs, greenfield, dpm, jetson and swisslog all managing parts of our system.
> 
> Anyone who works a2 during daylight savings knows, everything crashes because all these programs can't communicate when a clock changes twice a year.


Interesting. Is Artemis something I can access in Target Shortcuts or Common Links? Dont think I have ever seen it. Or is it more behind the scenes and not something besides Targets computer team deals with?


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> My building loads everything into the trailers every 15 mins. Every 15, 30, ,45, and hour the system loads it into the trailers.


Me too bro


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> My building has the 15 minute window too. Do you have any insight into why we have that buffer window before the Master Container gets updated? Its something I have always wondered.


Your store might start with this T38 meaning it was built after 2000’. This is where my expertise runs out and I do not want to give you any wrong answers so I decline to comment. I learn so much everyday by surfing DPM. I’m getting too good with DPM myself. I think a test was ran at the end of shift tonight. I pulled up to Depal and no one was there. I threw my cage and dipped. Never seen such a sight. Vegetable oil is on Cage line in Depal. Reject line alert doesn’t sound either.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> Every building does. It also happens when the trailer closes.


Trailer Closes suck. I can’t save a label and keep it alive if cuts are performed. Making DPM even harder.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> Interesting. Is Artemis something I can access in Target Shortcuts or Common Links? Dont think I have ever seen it. Or is it more behind the scenes and not something besides Targets computer team deals with?


HQ


----------



## Hal

Luck said:


> Interesting. Is Artemis something I can access in Target Shortcuts or Common Links? Dont think I have ever seen it. Or is it more behind the scenes and not something besides Targets computer team deals with?


It's a program OMs use for planning and forecasting. Suppose to stream line everything. It usually doesn't. A lot of building's system infrastructure isn't 100% compatible. So it's been a piece meal rollout. WHSing is most reliant on it right now.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Hal said:


> It's a program OMs use for planning and forecasting. Suppose to stream line everything. It usually doesn't. A lot of building's system infrastructure isn't 100% compatible. So it's been a piece meal rollout. WHSing is most reliant on it right now.


I'll have to look when I get to work but I am pretty sure Artemis is what we use from the wiki and if that's the case......it's just an excel spreadsheet....but I have been told it's a much easier process than what the old planning way is so I guess I can give it that.


----------

